# Tayda Box of Rock and Plexitone



## Pauleo1214 (Nov 4, 2021)

So I can't help but look at the PCB offerings for Tayda when I buy parts. The vertical board orientation is kind of cool!


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Nov 5, 2021)

These are great!  Especially the brexitone, lol.


----------



## Matmosphere (Nov 5, 2021)

Nice builds! How does their Box Of Rock sound? Is it reasonably accurate to the original? I’ve had that board laying around for a bit and haven’t gotten to it.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 5, 2021)

Great looking builds! Are those 125b and 1590bb?


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Nov 5, 2021)

Thankyou for the kind words everyone! 



Matmosphere said:


> Nice builds! How does their Box Of Rock sound? Is it reasonably accurate to the original? I’ve had that board laying around for a bit and haven’t gotten to it.


I haven't heard the original in person so I can't say for sure but it's got that Marshall sound down and is very versatile witht he boost. 



BuddytheReow said:


> Great looking builds! Are those 125b and 1590bb?


1590b on the Box of Rock. Correct on the 1590BB for the Plexitone.; I wanted to squish it into a 125B but did not have enough room for the jacks.


----------



## fig (Nov 5, 2021)

Very edgy!  Nice Pauleo!


----------



## Barry (Nov 6, 2021)

Look great!


----------



## ColorMeBaddFann (Apr 19, 2022)

Thanks for posting this. I just finished up the Tayda Box of Rock, but the boost doesn't seem to do anything. This being my first dual footswitch build, I'm guessing I may have missed a step somewhere. Although I did notice that the bill of materials listed C5 as a 1uf box film cap, while the silkscreen on the PCB had the symbol for a polarized electrolytic. I went with the electrolytic... Could that perhaps be the culprit?


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 19, 2022)

Brexitone is hilarious, Pauleo, love it! 😹


@ColorMeBaddFann: Open up a trouble-shooting thread, post the schematic and pics; so long as the orientation of the electro in C5 is correct, and soldered in well, it won't be the problem. Box film won't matter which way it's oriented.

Swap out the electro 1uF for box film anyway, even if it's not the culprit, and let us know if you hear a difference in tone.


----------



## ColorMeBaddFann (Apr 19, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Brexitone is hilarious, Pauleo, love it! 😹
> 
> 
> @ColorMeBaddFann: Open up a trouble-shooting thread, post the schematic and pics; so long as the orientation of the electro in C5 is correct, and soldered in well, it won't be the problem. Box film won't matter which way it's oriented.
> ...


Nevermind... somehow missed the center lug on the boost pot (D'oh!). Now that it's working I'll play around with it for a bit and swap in a box film to see if it changes anything. Thanks!!


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Apr 19, 2022)

ColorMeBaddFann said:


> Nevermind... somehow missed the center lug on the boost pot (D'oh!). Now that it's working I'll play around with it for a bit and swap in a box film to see if it changes anything. Thanks!!


Glad you figured it out!


----------

